# Custom warhammer action figures



## soulbrother73

*Custom warhammer action figures 40k ORK AND GRTCHIN*

Hello this is my first post , i dont actually play the game , but i do have a love for the 40k universe , i also play the pc games and love the comics. Here are some of the 7 inch poseable marines i have made and wanted som opinions from the guys who actually paint the miniatures. The more recent is the Blood Raven scout ,which is up for auction on ebay , is my favorite so far. Let me know what you think. thanks


----------



## The Wraithlord

Those are actually pretty cool but don't expect to sell them for long. GW has a tendancy to be very pissy about such things.


----------



## Anphicar

Very cool!

But, imo, the pads onthe scout are a bit big.

And the plasma pistol should be bigger. 

But they are great! :shock:


----------



## The Son of Horus

Agreed. Here's to hoping GW doesn't come kick your door down, since they're prone to that sort of thing.


----------



## hephesto

Awesome, how much time did it take you to make these?


----------



## Xurce

Overall they look great. Im really impressed. There are just some minor things that i would change...

-Chest wings - larger
-Helmets - larger
-Scout shoulders - Smaller

Thats it. Its really something to be proud of.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

very nice,although some parts are a lil out of proportion


----------

